# Truth in 24: Backstory - The Making of Audi's Block-Busting Le Mans Documentary



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Over the last several months, Fourtitude has been researching the story behind the story of Audi's new Le Mans documentary _Truth in 24_. We've attended attended screenings of the movie at the AFI Film Festival in L.A. and at the Detroit Auto Show, and we talked to key players and staff such as Tom Kristensen (driver), Allan McNish (driver), Dindo Capello (driver), Howden Haynes (engineer), Mike Rockenfeller (driver), Emanuele Pirro (driver), Brad Kettler (engineer), Scott Keogh (Audi of America marketing), Younghee Wong (Audi of America marketing), Keith Crossrow (director) and more on the subject and have re-told the story as best we could. 
The movie premiers to the public on ESPN the night before the 12 Hours of Sebring. It is our guess that _Truth in 24_ will go down as one of the all-time great racing movies and is a must-see when you have the opportunity.
For those who hate spoilers, well, the outcome of the 2008 24 Hours of Le Mans has been known since last June when Tom Kristensen took the #2 R10 across the finish line. However, we do go in-depth with descriptions of portions of the movie as well, so read this nearly 5,000 word story at your own risk. 
* Full Story *


----------



## Tanner74 (Jul 28, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Darn, no ESPN in Canada!


----------



## 1.8Transporter (Oct 13, 2002)

*Re: Truth in 24: Backstory - The Making of Audi's Block ... ([email protected])*

note to self: set up the DVR to record this epic on 3/20 @ 8 pm.


----------



## zcd2.7t (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: Truth in 24: Backstory - The Making of Audi's Block ... ([email protected])*

George - 
I just want to compliment you on such a well-written, well-researched, fascinating article. It's a great read - thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Truth in 24: Backstory - The Making of Audi's Block ... (zcd2.7t)*

That's very kind. Thanks.
And welcome to Fourtitude.


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

*FV-QR*

Saw it last night at a theater near Providence. Fantastic movie! The camera work/editing/sound were top notch. There was quite a bit of humor thrown in too! Can't wait to see it on my big TV from the comfort of my couch









PS it was interesting to note a lot of the sit down interviewing was filmed in the Chalet at Lime Rock shortly after they returned from France


_Modified by 16v at 5:41 PM 3-12-2009_


----------



## KeithVH (Mar 25, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (16v)*

My favorite thing has been watching it (repeatedly) on my iPod. It was the first "movie" I've used it for and I was surprized how it just sucks you in. Great film. And, as noted above, fantastic writeup about the making of it. Thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (KeithVH)*

That's very kind. Thanks. And I agree. It's an awesome movie.


----------



## GeorgieBoy09 (Dec 2, 2005)

George, you did a great job with the write up. Fourtitude is lucky to have you around.
I just saw the movie, and normally, I would've watched it the night it was aired on ESPN, but I was out of the country, unfortunately. I've been so swamped with work since I got back that I didn't have a chance to see the movie until tonight. And now I'm kicking myself for not watching it sooner.
This movie was simply excellent! Kudos to everyone involved in the making of the film, from Scott Keogh and the marketing team, to Audi Sports, to NFL films.
Speaking as a fan of Audi, watching this movie is like Christmas in April. Now we'll see if the R15 can continue the proud heritage. Go Audi!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (GeorgieBoy09)*

Very kind words. I agree wholeheartedly on the movie.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Truth in 24: Backstory - The Making of Audi's Block ... (Jerome Derrick)*

Thanks. Welcome to the site. BTW, was not my movie. Movie was done by Audi of America. I just got to write about it.


----------

